# Prewar Hawthorne Re-do For The Wife



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2016)

For the life of me I can't find a picture of this bike how it started out. I will start with the pictures after I dimantled it. I will go through the process of what I all did to the bike. In the first shots I completely took the bike apart and took it to get blasted. The bike was originally red and then hand painted green and white.
Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2016)

When I got all the parts back from being blasted I covered everything with red oxide primer. Patti (the wife) picked out some colors she liked. This was done at the automotive paint store where they put any color in a spray can for you. This is a little more expensive than Krylon paint but well worth it. Then I sprayed the accent color. I left that dry a couple days. Then I started taping off the darts and other accents.
I am not a professional here but it really is not that complicated. You will need a little patience with this. The blue you see is the striping tape I used. It comes in different widths.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2016)

Here are a couple more accent color pictures.
Stay tuned to see the finished bike.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice progress


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2016)

After I had everything taped and masked off I applied the main color. Once everything was painted I took the parts by a friend that had a Buegler striper forvthe red pins.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sleepy (Feb 25, 2016)

Lookin' good!

Nice color choices!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow looking good frank!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here is a shot of what the red pin stripes and the finished bike. I did this project last year and I must not have taken any pics of the assembly. I even had a basket cover I have been waiting to use. Patti liked the white seat, tires and grips. One of the last final touches she did to the bike was a St. Christopher medal above the headbadge. The one unique feature this bike has that I like is the Pork Chop chainring. Patti also decided on a New Departure 2 speed for easy pedalinng on the hills.













View attachment 289494













View attachment 289492


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 26, 2016)

Stunning !
I love seeing these bikes restored like this!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here is Patti with her new set of wheels!!!










View attachment 289632

View attachment 289633


----------



## rocketman (Feb 26, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Here is Patti with her new set of wheels!!!
> 
> View attachment 289629
> 
> ...



Nice color combo


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 26, 2016)

That is a fun looking bike. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## mike j (Feb 27, 2016)

Great job all around, that bike looks like a lot of fun.


----------

